# When You're In Love - By Adam Harkus



## AdamHarkus (Mar 13, 2017)

I'd love to hear your thought's on this.


It's one of those I'm about 99% sure I've heard before, but I don't know where from, although those are sometimes the best ones. It was done and dusted in 30 minutes too, one of those thats writes itself.


I was stuck in a bit of rut and had an idea to do a waltz in 3/4 rather than the usual folky 4/4 fare.


Hopefully it's put across the idea of a romantic ballroom dance, with a bit a swing. It's also much too high for my voice and I didn't want a really high capo on it, so this is the first time I'm tuned to D.


Anyway, here it is.


http://adamharkus.com/acoustic-corner-when-youre-in-love/


----------



## Fresh (Feb 24, 2018)

Hi AdamHarkus, 

I listen to your song and I believe you have a very good melody going on there, also I can feel the emotions as you sings this song. to me it can go places if put in the hands of the right people in the music business . 

I am very much surprise that no one has commented as yet.

Yes! For me this is a feel good song and many people can relate to the massage. Wonderful!!

Irwin


----------



## Firemajic (Apr 20, 2018)

As a poet, I appreciate your lyrics, and I thought you did an admirable job performing it, although at times, the guitar overpowered your voice... thanks for sharing


----------

